# Switching from Paraguard to Rid-Ich for Ich treatment



## SldgXXDz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi All, 

I have a 73g freshwater, planted tank that I have been treating to for Ich. Ph ranges from 6.8-7.2, Ammonia 0, KH 4, GH 8, Nitrite O, Nitrate 5. API Test kits. Temperature currently at 82F. Stable aquarium. 

I have clown loaches, kuli loaches, sumatra 2 spot catfish, red serervides, plecos, blue acaras, and a royal spotted trout. Java ferns and Anubias. 

A month ago I purchased the Anubias and 2 Severides from a bad reputation LFS (I found this out later) and did not quarantine. About a week later I got an Ich breakout in the tank, my first in 10 years. I raised the temperature to 86F and treated with Nox-Ich (Malachite green and salt) for 6 days and signs of Ich dissapeared - then did a 50% water change. 

All was good for 2-3 weeks and then fish started showing signs of Ich again. This time I treated with Seachecm Paragaurd (as the Nox Ich and high temp was tough on my fish and my filter). I am on day 7 of treatment, and the Ich seems to be spreading quickly on one particular clown loach. Other fish remain the same, but have some spots. 

I want to switch over to Rid-Ich (Formulin and Malachite Green) as I feel the Paraguard is not strong enough. 

Questions: 

-Should do a partial water change and switch meds right away? Of should I insert carbon and other chemical filtration (Purigen, my normal phosgaurd, etc.) back into the tank and let that run for a day or two before I start the new treatment. 
-Am I jumping the gun? Should I stick with Paragaurd? I hesitate because after 7 days things should be getting better, not worse, and I want to be pro-active. 

Any thoughts much appreciated~!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You can put the meds away and just raise the temp to at least 86 to kill the parasites. Leave it there for 2 weeks. That's all that's required the vast majority of the time. Within 3 days you should see good improvement an after 5 spots should be just about gone.


----------



## SldgXXDz (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Jaysee. Last time I had an outbreak I kept the temp at 86 degrees for 2 weeks when I was done with meds, so it was at 86 degrees for 3 weeks. I thought I was out of the woods, but when I brought the temp back down to 80 again, a few weeks later the ich came back. All water parameters were good. So I'm thinking this must be a stubborn strain.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Had you added any fish or plants prior?


----------



## SldgXXDz (Jan 20, 2014)

Before my first outbreak I added 2 new fish and plants (severide and anabuis) this was over are month ago and it is what introduced the ich into the system. I haven't added anything since then. When the first outbreak occurred, I raised the temp to 86 degrees for 3 weeks, as well as treated withNoc-Ich (Malachite Green and salt). This worked for a few weeks and when I thought I was in the clear I lowered the temp back down to 82. After about a week or two it came back. So now I am trying the Paraguard with what looks like little success, and am wanting to switch over to Rid-Ich which contains Formulin, in addition to the Malachite green. Because the temp was at 86 degrees for 3 weeks and it didn't do the trick, that's why I am being more aggressive on the meds front.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Sometimes you have to go higher - sounds like it may have barely held on. I treat at 88-89. I want to make sure that doesn't happen, if possible. Haven't had to retreat since moving to 88-89.

The only med I've ever used with success is quick cure.


----------

